
Google Is Testing AMP Results in Desktop SERPs - techaddict009
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-is-testing-amp-results-in-desktop-serps/350048/
======
techaddict009
Seems like Google is trying to take control over everything.

What's your opinion about this?

I feel this will give more control into the hands of Google. And that will
cause more harm than benefit in longer run.

